# Prewar LaSalle



## Pantmaker (May 18, 2015)

The first pic is how I found it and I have finally finished getting this one back on the road. I bought this a few months ago from the original owner here in the valley.  It's all original with the exception of the bars, an orphan Silvertown to make a pair and a replacement light lens. There is something really special that happens to this color combination over time and I tried to be careful in my cleaning so as not to lose this wonderful character.  All of the various plated surfaces cleaned up much better than I had expected.  Slow and steady wins the race.  I couldn't be happier with this one.


----------



## jkent (May 18, 2015)

Sweet bike! Nice job on the refurberation. I likw what you did with it. By the way, Your bike would be a 1940. First year of the built in fender light and last year of the small prewar style feather gaurd. Forward fender brace behind the front of the light.
JKent


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 18, 2015)

This bike is just wicked cool.  It's SICK!


----------



## rollfaster (May 19, 2015)

I'm Lovin this bike. Great job on it. Rob.


----------



## Djshakes (May 19, 2015)

I bet if you dipped that tank and frame in OA it would remove all the brown rust color.


----------



## tripple3 (May 19, 2015)

Great job. You get to pick how you like it to look verses how much time to spend on trying to see what it used to look like....
Super Cool you got it from the original owner; Wow!
I like it. Ride it often.


----------



## Luchotocado (May 19, 2015)

Djshakes said:


> I bet if you dipped that tank and frame in OA it would remove all the brown rust color.



What does OA stand for? Excuse my ignorance.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 19, 2015)

Luv this pic:


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 19, 2015)

Great job putting that back on the road. Definitely worthy of a thumbs up!


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (May 19, 2015)

Luchotocado said:


> What does OA stand for? Excuse my ignorance.




oxalic acid


----------



## Luchotocado (May 19, 2015)

Ignaz Schwinn said:


> oxalic acid




It wont damage the paint at all? Or decals?


----------



## rustjunkie (May 19, 2015)

Luchotocado said:


> It wont damage the paint at all? Or decals?




There are lots of OA threads on the cabe, here's a link to using the search function:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?73487-Using-the-Search-function-to-Find-Threads


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 19, 2015)

That came out looking great, good job!!


----------



## Luchotocado (May 19, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> There are lots of OA threads on the cabe, here's a link to using the search function:
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?73487-Using-the-Search-function-to-Find-Threads




Thanks for the link. Cant believe I had never used it


----------



## GTs58 (May 19, 2015)

Wow!!!!! I don't know what to say. Oh wait, I know what to say. How much you want for it?


----------

